# Extreme Boot pain



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

The arch of your foot is probably not getting enough support. Stock insoles for boots are terrible and do not even come close to providing the support you need. Remind insoles are what I'm currently using and so far they are sweet, I've used superfeet insoles also but they didn't really provide quite enough support.


----------



## EpicSnowPlow (Jan 1, 2011)

^ Sorry to repeat what he said but yeah, you need insoles. Stock insoles always suck, I have a pair of ZF1s and I thought their insoles were good until I threw in a pair of insoles.


----------



## I need a name (Mar 5, 2009)

I've had similar problems. It doesn't matter what boot you get, it will always be there. 

Pick up a pair of Zapz footbeds and get your boots heatmolded. Doing this eliminated most of the pain that I had.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Snowboarding is all about being extreme. Extreme boot pain is just one step on the way to that Shawn White money.


----------



## xB01S0NxBARRYx (Jan 17, 2011)

Are the remind insoles the best? I also heard about shred soles


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Custom insoles are the best. 
Get them from the doc.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Could also be your stance angle or width or combination of both. Try the insoles and mess with your stance as well.


----------



## xB01S0NxBARRYx (Jan 17, 2011)

ev13wt said:


> Custom insoles are the best.
> Get them from the doc.


thanks but i don't think im going to drop that kind of money. I've heard a lot of stories of people paying 300 for ortho's but the pain doesn't leave.

What do you guys like better? Remind insoles or shred soles?


----------



## unsunken (Dec 15, 2009)

What everyone else said. I find that insoles + snow conditions affect how my feet feel. If you can get custom ones, do it; mine were $500 but covered by insurance. Even if you can't, almost any other insole will probably make you feel tons better.


----------



## Droid Axiom (Dec 9, 2010)

buy superfeet. $36 awesome insoles


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Quick question. Do the soles go right inside the boot, inside the inner boot as well? I have a low volume foot and I'm thinking I may have to add this. My current burton motos (crap but I got them for $30 new) fit my length, however I get such severe heel lift I feel like my foot will come right out of the boot and binding if I pull on it


----------

